# Handgun diagnosis target?



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I recall someone recently posted a bullseye target with a circle around the center that described the various symptoms that would cause you to hit in those areas (jerking the trigger, flinching, etc.). 

Unfortunately I didn't save a copy at the time and I can't seem to find it, does anyone have a link to an example of this target? 'Twould be much appreciated.

KG


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I think this might be the one you want...:smt033


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Targets Collection (13 of 62)


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

That is indeed it! :smt023

Thanks very much to both of you for the links!

KG


----------

